# Capacité memoire vive



## popiete30 (1 Novembre 2008)

Bonjours une question je possèdes un imac g5 1,8Mhz avec 1.5 Giga de mémoire vive et je voulais savoir quelle était la capacité de gestion de la mémoire vive pour ce type de machine car j'aimerai mettre un peu plus de mémoire je précises que mes 2 slot sont pris soit un avec 1Giga et l'autre avec 512 Mega alors a votre avis quelle est la meilleur solution pour booster ma machine merci et bonne soirée


----------



## DeepDark (1 Novembre 2008)

1.5go ne te suffisent pas? Les limites dont atteintes?

Pour le maximum de RAM gérée tu auras ta réponses ici : http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/encyclopedie-les-memoires-des-mac-de-bureau-240136.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2008)

popiete30 a dit:


> Bonjours une question je possèdes un imac g5 1,8Mhz avec 1.5 Giga de mémoire vive et je voulais savoir quelle était la capacité de gestion de la mémoire vive pour ce type de machine car j'aimerai mettre un peu plus de mémoire je précises que mes 2 slot sont pris soit un avec 1Giga et l'autre avec 512 Mega alors a votre avis quelle est la meilleur solution pour booster ma machine merci et bonne soirée



 Passer de 1,5 à 2 Go ne changera quasiment rien sur une machine aussi ancienne. Si tu trouves ta machine trop lente, c'est pas un demi giga de RAM qui fera grand chose...


----------

